# Kennel Cough?!



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Yesterday and today Coya has been randomly coughing. It's on and off and sounds almost like a cat trying to hack up a fur ball. I have been reading online and it sounds like it could be kennel cough  She has had her vaccines but I guess there is still a chance they can still contract it. Our vet is closed today due to the holiday...do you think it's severe and we should bring her to one of the emergency clinics around here? Her behavior and appetite are normal. No fever. Just the stubborn cough.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian had it once.
No contact with other dogs for about 10 days (vet's orders) and then he was fine.
The coughing stopped about 4 days later.

Dog's are vaccinated for kennel cough but not all strains of it.
To be sure though, I would contact your vet. Ours wouldn't even let us in their practice, they checked him out outside of their building so as not to infect other dogs.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you. So they did not prescribe any sort of antibiotic?


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oso got kennel cough despite getting a vaccination. I almost didn't get him the vaccination as I had read it isn't that effective and kennel cough isn't that severe and typically goes away on its own. He did get both bordatella shots, however, so he could go to a doggy daycare center and I was a little bummed when he got kennel cough anyways.

Oso had lots of energy and was a happy boy except for a mild disturbance with the cough. He sometimes seemed like he tried to spit something up too, but nothing came out. I called the vet technician and she said they only prescribe medication if the dog has a low immune system (puppy, sick, elderly, etc.). She told me to bring Oso in as he was still a puppy and it could turn into pneumonia. Oso was contagious for 7 days, so had to be isolated and was on medication for 14 days. I know when I posted about kennel cough before someone else said their dog's kennel cough did escalate to pneumonia, so I'm glad we brought him in. 

I always give the vet technicians a call even if I don't bring him there. Some are more knowledgable than others and often they will ask the vet if you request. Noone has ever gotten offended and some tell me to call back anytime (even though I usually don't go to their animal hospital as its further away)


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pippa had kennel cough also (even though she had been vaccinated). There are a bunch of different strains and it is very easy for puppies to contract.

I wouldn't worry about taking Coya to the emergency clinic - but definitely call your regular vet tomorrow to get it diagnosed for sure. Pippa was on antibiotics for 10 days and we had to keep her away from other dogs. After about 7 days she was all better - but of course we finished the antibiotics to be sure 

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for your responses. Luckily I got the first appointment this morning and we just got back with some answers. It is indeed kennel cough. The doctor didn't prescribe an antibiotic since she said it was very mild and her behavior/appetite/and bowel movements have been normal but told me to keep an eye on her. They said similar to when we have a cold or cough we just need to let it run it's course. 

I'm nervous because Coya goes in next Tuesday for her spay and I know if they are the least bit sick they won't do the surgery, nor would I want her to have it done. Hopefully she recovers quickly from this!


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Lucy had it back in November. There was a breakout of it in our area. She was also vaccinated, but it does not work for all strains. She was not allowed to have contact with other dogs for 2 weeks. However, her cough lasted about a week. The vet wanted to get her in and on meds, because if you wait it can turn into pneumonia. Which is WAY WORSE! So, I would definitely take your pup in.


----------

